# Just a pic video



## ppko (Apr 12, 2011)

<object width="400" height="224" ><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" /><param name="movie" value="http://www.facebook.com/v/10150162449368879" /><embed src="http://www.facebook.com/v/10150162449368879" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="400" height="224"></embed></object>
made this while in Afghanistan give me your thoughts


----------



## Aiki Lee (Apr 12, 2011)

When I click on your links it says "Video Unavailable due to being removed or privacy settings"


----------

